# Need a room or an apartment in KL/ Bukit Bintang



## jdaniels2013 (Mar 8, 2013)

I need a place to live in KL, near Bukit Bintang.

It can be either:
- A master room with attached bath
- A 1br condo - NOT STUDIO
- A 2br/ 2 bath condo

MUST HAVE WASHING MACHINE
Higher floor preferred

- Can do a few months short term/ take over your lease
- Can do a long term (1 year) for the right place
- Very flexible

Basically I've just arrived here and need to stay near the office which is at Bukit Bintang. 

Call/ sms 0 11 2812 9096


----------

